
How to look at billboards - kqr2
http://howtolookatbillboards.com/
======
ggrot
I wonder what other forms of advertising meet the exact same bill?

For example, while the sign on a restaurant telling you the name would serve
an additional (useful) purpose, the big window-sized add for a 99c
cheeseburger would only be useful as advertising out a car window.

